# Why your PC won't replace TiVo...just yet



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Can your PC replace your TiVo as a personal video recorder? Houston-based SnapStream says yes. I recently took them up on their offer to test that claim, by trying out a copy of their Personal Video Station software.

Why did I agree? First, because I like finding new things to do with my PC. Second, because I love my TiVo and UltimateTV PVRs. And third, because Microsoft is building digital video recording capabilities into future consumer PCs; it's clearly a concept worth evaluating.

But let me tell you up front: While the Personal Video Station is a potential replacement for a TiVo, UltimateTV, or ReplayTV standalone PVR, it's not a very good one, at least not yet. So if you're seriously thinking about buying one of those standalone devices, don't let me dissuade you. But for those of you with an adventurous streak, the PVS could be worth a try

Full Story


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I have Snapstream and I really like it, I record shows and then I can watch them at work over the internet (Actually I record shows for co workers so they can watch them)

The things I dont like about it.

1) I cant watch live TV from home it has to be something already recorded
2) It only records at the bitrate I select so that it is viewable by the internet. I wish that it would record both full screen and small for internet formats this way at home I can watch full screen, but at work I can stream it on the internet (a feature that can be done with RealVideo SureStream)
3)Snapstream can change channels on my Echostar receivers no problem (with additional IR Blaster) however one problem is the guide used by Snapstream does not list all the Dish Networks channels.

Other then that I love it.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

I use the ATI TV Wonder USB software to record on the rare occasion when I am in a hotel room and want to record something while I am out. It'll have to do until they come up with a portable TiVo. 

It works out fine, but I'd never want to use it on a regular basis. However, it's nice to have the option available for niche needs like mine.


----------

